# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Περίεργη φάση

## sapphire

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είμαι άντρας, 23 χρονών και ένιωσα την ανάγκη να γίνω μέλος σε αυτό το forum. Και αυτό γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό διανύω μια περίεργη φάση της ζωής μου. Για την ακρίβεια, με διακατέχει μια απαισιοδοξία για τα πάντα, δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτα και παρόλο που βγαίνω έξω υπάρχουν φορές που νιώθω ότι δεν είμαι εκεί. Κατ' αρχάς, είμαι ομοφυλόφιλος, κάτι το οποίο γνωρίζουν ελάχιστα άτομα. Από τα οποία, το πιο κοντινό κιόλας ζει σε μακρινή πόλη από τη δική μου, κάτι το οποίο μου είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο αλλά προσπαθούμε να μιλάμε όσο γίνεται μέσω ίντερνετ. Η παρέα μου εδώ δεν ξέρει κάτι κάτι που - υποθέτω - δεν με αφήνει να έρθω πραγματικά κοντά τους. Βέβαια, δεν ξέρω πόσο κοντά μπορώ και θέλω να έρθω μιας και οι απόψεις τους πάνω στο θέμα της ομοφυλοφιλίας δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες. Τέλος πάντων, η τρέχουσα περίοδος της ζωής μου είναι περίεργη μιας και τελειώνω τις σπουδές μου - κάτι που σημαίνει τέλος μιας εποχής - και σε λίγους μήνες θα μπω φαντάρος, κάτι που δεν το θέλω καθόλου. Επίσης, το γεγονός ότι μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω καταφέρει να κάνω σχέση, λογικά παίζει και αυτό το ρόλο του στην ψυχολογία μου. Τέλος, τον τελευταίο καιρό υπάρχουν μέρες που τρώω χωρίς να το ελέγχω, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω πάρει κιλά.

Για να μιλήσω και λίγο πιο κοντά σε αυτό που νιώθω, δεν ξέρω τι σκατά φταίει και είμαι έτσι. Πολλές φορές νιώθω μόνος μου, χωρίς να έχω κάποιον να μιλήσω. Κάποιον να του πω αυτά που νιώθω. Το μόνο που μου αρέσει να κάνω είναι να ακούω μουσική. 
Είναι κουραστικό πολύ αυτό που περνάω. Και δεν ξέρω πώς να ξεκολλήσω.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Οικογένεια έχεις , αδέρφια κλπ? Αυτά τα άτομα που γνωρίζουν είναι άτομα της οικογένειας? Είναι παλιοί φίλοι ? Με αυτή την παρέα που λες γενικά νιώθεις καλά?

----------


## sapphire

Οικογένεια ναι έχω. Αδέρφια δεν έχω. Δεν γνωρίζει κανείς από την οικογένεια. Αυτοί που γνωρίζουν είναι φίλοι μου τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια ή και λιγότερο. Παλιούς φίλους δεν έχω, γιατί δεν είχα καθόλου μέχρι τα 18 μου περίπου. Με την παρέα γενικά.. δεν ξέρω. Άλλες φορές καλά άλλες όχι. Είναι φορές που προσπαθώ να συνεννοηθώ μαζί τους και δεν μπορώ να τους καταλάβω. Υπήρχαν φορές που γυρνώντας σπίτι ένιωσα ότι πέρασα καλά αλλά υπήρχαν και φορές που γύριζα και σκεφτόμουν "δεν καθόμουν σπίτι καλύτερα".

----------


## cdeleted29517

Όταν λες δεν τους καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοείς? Δεν είναι ότι είστε μια παρέα και οι μισοί ξέρουν , έτσι δεν είναι? Είναι άλλοι φίλοι αυτοί που ξέρουν έτσι? Και τώρα που τελειώνουν οι σπουδές τι σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις? Ζεις μόνος ή σπουδάζεις στην πόλη σου ? Θα γυρίσεις στο πατρικό? η θα κάτσεις εκεί που σπουδάζεις? αν σπουδάζεις αλλού..

----------


## sapphire

Όταν λέω ότι δεν τους καταλαβαίνω εννοώ ότι δεν μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ μαζί τους. Επίσης υπάρχουν αρκετές φορές που μιλάω και απλά δεν μου δίνει κανείς σημασία. Από την παρέα μου, δεν ξέρει κανείς. Τα άτομα που ξέρουν είναι εκτός της παρέας μου. Σπουδάζω στην πόλη που είναι και το πατρικό μου άρα μένω με τους γονείς μου κάτι που θα συνεχιστεί και μετά το πτυχίο. Μετά τις σπουδές.. όπως είπα στρατός σε λίγους μήνες.

----------


## arntaben

Με το ατομο που εχεις ερθει ποιο κοντα μιλατε καθολου βγαινετε? εσυ σε αυτη τη. Φαση τι περιπου θα ηθελες ? πχ ενα ατομο να μιλατε μια σχεση να σε καταλαβαινουν κλπ μπορει και να μην ξερεις απλα ρωταω

----------


## sapphire

Ζει σε μακρινή πόλη οπότε δεν γίνεται να βγαίνουμε.. Τώρα για το άλλο δεν ξέρω. Δεν ξέρω καν δηλαδή τι είναι αυτό που μου λείπει. Ένας φίλος που να μπορώ να είμαι ο εαυτός μου, μια σχέση; Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά..

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν έκανες μια σχέση θα σε κάλυπτε συναισθηματικά.... Η παρουσία αυτών των ατόμων στη ζωή σου που γνωρίζουν, ας είναι και στην άλλη μεριά του πλανήτη, έτσι και αλλιώς βοηθάει....Με τους γονείς σου έχεις καλές σχέσεις? Τους έχεις προετοιμάσει καθόλου ή είναι κάτι που το έχεις πάρει απόφαση να μην το πεις ποτέ? Από την άλλη είσαι μικρός, σίγουρα θα βρεις και άτομα με τα οποία θα επικοινωνείς καλύτερα και θα νιώθεις καλύτερα......αρκεί να επιδιώκεις και νέες φιλίες........

----------


## sapphire

Έχω καλές σχέσεις με τους γονείς μου ναι. Δεν τους έχω προετοιμάσει καθόλου για κάτι τέτοιο γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου ανοιχτοί σε αυτό το θέμα. Κάτι τέτοιο, αν γίνει, θα γίνει εφόσον δεν ζω πια μαζί τους.
Τώρα για τις νέες φιλίες ίσως έχεις δίκιο αλλά δεν είναι κι εύκολο όσο μεγαλώνεις..

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Έχω καλές σχέσεις με τους γονείς μου ναι. Δεν τους έχω προετοιμάσει καθόλου για κάτι τέτοιο γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου ανοιχτοί σε αυτό το θέμα. Κάτι τέτοιο, αν γίνει, θα γίνει εφόσον δεν ζω πια μαζί τους.
> Τώρα για τις νέες φιλίες ίσως έχεις δίκιο αλλά δεν είναι κι εύκολο όσο μεγαλώνεις..


Μωρέ βουνό είναι καμιά φορά και μικρός να είσαι, αλλά και τι να κάνεις........
Και πιστεύεις ότι φταίει που δεν γνωρίζουν για σένα ή έτσι και αλλιώς είναι άτομα που δεν σε καλύπτουν?
Για τους γονείς τώρα καταλαβαίνω, συνήθως είναι έτσι και λόγω ηλικίας κλπ αλλά εντάξει θα το δεις στην πορεία αυτό....αλλά γιατί λες ότι θα το πεις όταν δεν ζεις πια μαζί τους? Γενικά είσαι κοινωνικός?

----------


## sapphire

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει αυτό. Δεν ξέρω δηλαδή, αν ξέραν για μένα, αν δεν θα υπήρχε κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα. Απλά εγώ θα ήμουν ειλικρινής από μεριάς μου και θα είχα ενοχές όπως έχω τώρα.
Για τους γονείς το λέω αυτό γιατί δεν ξέρω ποια θα είναι η αντίδραση τους. Δεν λέω ότι θα με διώξουν από το σπίτι αλλά δεν θα μπορούσα να μένω μαζί τους εάν η στάση τους απέναντι μου δεν είναι καλή ας πούμε προσβλητική ή δεν ξέρω και γω τι.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ναι για αυτό σε ρώτησα αν δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι θα επηρέαζε τις σχέσεις σας αυτό? Ε δεν ξέρω λογικά τους δίνεις και κάποια στοιχεία ή τους αφήνεις να το καταλάβουν μόνοι τους...κάπως έτσι....
Καλά δεν θα έχεις και ενοχές επειδή φταίνε οι άλλοι....ε άμα είναι να το πεις και νιώσεις χάλια δεν το λες....αν και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις την αντίδραση του κάθε ένα.....άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου.....Σκέφτεσαι να το πεις σε αυτούς καθόλου ή όχι? Γενικά έχει ειπωθεί κάτι στην κουβέντα και κατάλαβες εσύ ότι δεν θα καταλάβουν?

----------


## sapphire

Ε κατά καιρούς έχουν ακουστεί διάφορα όπως "το επιλέγουν, δεν γεννιούνται έτσι", "δεν είναι φυσιολογικό", "ψηφίστηκε το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης, που φτάσαμε" κλπ, ε θες δεν θες παίρνεις μια εικόνα.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Καλά άμα κράζουν και το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης είναι πολύ πίσω για μένα......
Πιάνεις εύκολα φιλίες γενικά?

----------


## sapphire

Όχι, δεν θα το έλεγα εύκολα..

----------


## cdeleted29517

Τι πιστεύεις φταίει και δεν έτυχε σχέση? Το ότι το κρύβεις από τους φίλους σου , το ότι είσαι ντροπαλός σαν άνθρωπος?

----------


## sapphire

Έχω κάνει κάποιες προσπάθειες στο παρελθόν. Στις περιπτώσεις που ήθελα εγώ δεν ήθελε ο άλλος σχέση και το ανάποδο. Σίγουρα βέβαια παίζει ρόλο και το ότι είμαι ντροπαλός.
Η περίεργη αυτή φάση συνεχίζεται ακόμα, ίσως και σε χειρότερο βαθμό. Δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα και τώρα προστέθηκε και το θέμα του στρατού. Το Σεπτέμβριο παρουσιάζομαι και το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Έχω αρχίσει να βλέπω κακά όνειρα σχετικά με αυτό, να μη θέλω να το ακούω ούτε σαν θέμα και γενικά δεν μπορώ. Τον τελευταίο θέμα έχω και θέμα με τον ύπνο και αυτό με το στρατό το επιδεινώνει γιατί είτε από τις σκέψεις δεν θα καταφέρω να κοιμηθώ ή αν ξυπνήσω μετά δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω τον ύπνο μου. Αν κοιμηθώ 5 ώρες συνεχόμενες θα είναι θαύμα..
Νιώθω σαν έχω γίνει πιο ευάλωτος.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Με αυτό το κοντινό σου άτομο που έλεγες δεν μιλάτε?

----------


## sapphire

Καλά εντάξει δεν είμαι και σε απελπιστικό βαθμό. Απλά μερικές φορές με πνίγουν οι σκέψεις. Έχω μιλήσει στο κοντινό μου άτομο, ε πόσο να με βοηθήσει κι αυτός..

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ναι εντάξει έτσι που το γραψα δεν ήταν ωραίο, θα το σβήσω.....
Το ότι μερικές φορές σε πνίγουν οι σκέψεις λογικό είναι, συμβαίνει σε όλους....
Αν πάλι βλέπεις ότι δεν νιώθεις καλά δοκίμασε και ένα ψυχολόγο.....
Εσύ θα βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου, δεν θα το κάνουν οι άλλοι....
Μπορείς να συμμετέχεις και εδώ αν θέλεις μήπως νιώσεις και καλύτερα....
Για τις σχέσεις τώρα να μην επαναπαυτείς ποτέ και να κυνηγάς γνωριμίες, όχι αυτό που λένε άστο να ρθει....
Δεν σε έχουν πάρει και τα χρόνια, αλλά μην αφήνεις και το χρόνο να περνάει....
Για το στρατό δεν το έχεις κουβεντιάσει με γονείς φίλους κλπ ότι σε στρεσάρει ? 
Ε μίλα σε όποιους νιώθεις πιο κοντά, δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο............

----------


## sapphire

Το θέμα είναι ότι τις περισσότερες φορές δεν νιώθω κανέναν πραγματικά κοντά μου..

----------


## cdeleted29517

Πως περνάει η μέρα σου γενικά? Κάνεις τώρα με αυτά τα άτομα παρέα?

----------


## sapphire

Η μέρα μου περνάει στο σπίτι βλέποντας σειρές, ταινίες, χαζεύοντας στο ίντερνετ κλπ. Με τα παιδιά βγαίνουμε αλλά μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Τον τελευταίο καιρό που βγαίνουμε νιώθω ότι βγαίνουμε απλά για να βγούμε, ότι δεν υπάρχει πραγματική επικοινωνία. Γενικά από παλιότερα, ας πούμε 3 χρόνια πριν, δεν είμαστε πια τόσο δεμένοι και σαν έχουμε "σπάσει". Σίγουρα όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια, ωριμάζεις, βλέπεις αλλιώς τα πράγματα και αποφασίζεις με ποιους θα είσαι πιο κοντά.
Σε αυτή τη φάση, απλά θέλω να περάσει όσο πιο ήσυχα και ευχάριστα γίνεται το καλοκαίρι γιατί θα ακολουθήσουν 9 περίεργοι μήνες στο στρατό..

----------


## cdeleted29517

Μα την επικοινωνία την φτιάχνεις και εσύ αν δεν σ΄αρέσει, δεν περιμένεις πάντα τους άλλους...
Κάνα σαιτ γνωριμιών.................?

----------


## sapphire

Δυστυχώς επιστρέφω στο site γιατί η κατάσταση δεν έχει βελτιωθεί όσον αφορά την ψυχολογία μου και δεν ξέρω από πού να το πιάσω. 
Νιώθω άσχημα για τους γονείς μου, τον τελευταίο καιρό σαν να νιώθω ότι ξέρουν ότι είμαι γκέι - ίσως να τρώγομαι με τα ρούχα μου - και δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου. Χτες έπεσα για ύπνο στις 4 και επειδή δεν μπορούσα να σταματήσω να τα σκέφτομαι αποκοιμήθηκα μετά τις 7 το πρωί..
Με τους φίλους όπως γράφω και παραπάνω νιώθω σαν να έχουμε αποστασιοποιηθεί. Βγαίνουμε αλλά νομίζω ότι βγαίνουμε επειδή έχουμε μπει στον αυτόματο - δηλαδή βγαίνουμε από συνήθεια. Δεν νιώθω ουσιαστικό δέσιμο. 
Πλησιάζει ο καιρός που θα μπω στο στρατό και έχω αρκετό άγχος γιατί δεν ξέρω τι θα αντιμετωπίσω εκεί μέσα + το θέμα ότι δεν ξέρω τι στάση να κρατήσω εκεί μέσα όσον αφορά την ομοφυλοφυλία. Σίγουρα χαμηλό προφίλ, μιας και είμαι τέτοιο άτομο. Απλά, θα γνωρίσω νέα άτομα, θα με ρωτήσουν αν έχω κοπέλα και θα πω όχι. Θα ρωτηθώ διάφορα και επειδή δεν θα ξέρω τι να απαντήσω ίσως κάποιοι με καταλάβουν και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Σίγουρα θέλω να γνωρίσω νέα άτομα με τα οποία θα είμαι ειλικρινής αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να είμαι απόλυτα..
Τέλος, νιώθω μια ανασφάλεια για τον καλύτερο μου φίλο - ζει σε μακρινή πόλη και ξέρει για μένα - καθώς από εκεί που μιλάμε κάθε μέρα θα αραιώσουμε κατά πολύ και δεν θέλω να τον χάσω καθώς όχι μόνο είναι από τους καλύτερους ανθρώπους που έχω γνωρίσει και με έχει κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα για τον εαυτό μου, αλλά είναι και αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ζωής μου.
Αυτά τριγυρίζουν στο κεφάλι μου όλη μέρα. Νιώθω ότι τα χω κάνει σκατά σε αρκετούς τομείς και δεν ξέρω πώς να το λύσω αυτό το θέμα...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Κοίτα στο στρατό δεν νομίζω να σε ανακρίνει και κανείς ούτε μιλάνε όλοι για τα ερωτικά τους..........ούτε θα σε παρεξηγήσει κανείς επειδή μπορεί να μην θες να αναφερθείς...
Τώρα για το ειλικρινής δεν ξέρω...θα τον κόψεις τον άλλον, αλλά κράτα άμυνες εκεί μέσα........
Για το φίλο τώρα γιατί να χαθείτε? Η φιλία δεν νομίζω να χάνεται τόσο εύκολα, εδώ πας για σπουδές και έχεις ακόμα τους παιδικούς φίλους...

----------


## sapphire

Άμυνες θα κρατήσω σίγουρα. Δεν θέλω να δίνω δικαιώματα εκεί μέσα και γενικά στη ζωή μου.
Ελπίζω πραγματικά να μη χαθούμε.. Εγώ θα κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου πάντως για να μη γίνει κάτι τέτοιο..

----------


## cdeleted29517

Δεν θα χαθούμε μην ανησυχείς χοχοχο
Εντάξει πλάκα κάνω...οι φιλίες δεν χάνονται έτσι, εκτός αν και από τις δύο πλευρές επικρατήσει βαρεμάρα και δεν παίρνει κανένας να πει ένα γεια...... άδικα πιστεύω ανησυχείς για τον φίλο σου.....

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Κοίτα στο στρατό δεν νομίζω να σε ανακρίνει και κανείς ούτε μιλάνε όλοι για τα ερωτικά τους..........ούτε θα σε παρεξηγήσει κανείς επειδή μπορεί να μην θες να αναφερθείς...


Εξαρτάται που θα πέσεις...πχ στο θάλαμο που ήμουν εγώ,οι υπόλοιποι έκαναν μερικά περίεργα του τύπου,τις βγάζουμε έξω να τις μετρήσουμε και κάνουμε και διαγωνισμό αυνανισμού...και εγώ επειδή δεν συμμετείχα σε τέτοιες μαλακιούλες και γενικά δεν αναφερόμουν σε φάσεις κτλ για να δείξω ότι είμαι ο γαμάω και δέρνω,είχε βγει αβίαστα το πόρισμα ότι είμαι gay ενώ δεν είμαι και έπεφτε δούλεμα,το οποίο αγνοούσα όσο μπορούσα.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Εξαρτάται που θα πέσεις...πχ στο θάλαμο που ήμουν εγώ,οι υπόλοιποι έκαναν μερικά περίεργα του τύπου,τις βγάζουμε έξω να τις μετρήσουμε και κάνουμε και διαγωνισμό αυνανισμού...και εγώ επειδή δεν συμμετείχα σε τέτοιες μαλακιούλες και γενικά δεν αναφερόμουν σε φάσεις κτλ για να δείξω ότι είμαι ο γαμάω και δέρνω,είχε βγει αβίαστα το πόρισμα ότι είμαι gay ενώ δεν είμαι και έπεφτε δούλεμα,το οποίο αγνοούσα όσο μπορούσα.


Ε αυτοί θα ταν μ@λακες, αλλά υπάρχουν πιστεύω ένα σωρό άτομα που θα σεβαστούν ότι είσαι ντροπαλός κλπ..

----------


## cdeleted29517

Καλά καλύτερα ο φίλος να κρατήσει χαμηλό προφίλ όπως είπε.......

----------


## Deleted-150217

Ε ναι είναι λίγο και θέμα "τύχης" το που θα πέσεις..Kαι εγώ πάντα στη ζωή μου χαμηλό προφίλ κρατούσα και κρατάω αλλά έχω καταφέρει στο 90% των κοινωνικών εκδηλώσεων που έχω συμμετάσχει,να ξεχωρίζω αρνητικά απο τους άλλους..

----------


## cdeleted29517

Καλώς η κακώς θέλει κόπο να ενσωματωθείς κάπου.......ή τρόπο.....
Σκέτο κακώς βασικά.....ή δυστυχώς

----------


## Deleted-150217

Συμφωνώ.Βασικά θέλει και τα 2.Απο εκεί και πέρα ο saphire είναι τυχερός που θα χάσει μόνο 9 μήνες απο την ζωή του στη "φυλακή"..

----------


## sapphire

Ελπίζω στη δική μου περίπτωση τα πράγματα να είναι όσο πιο ήσυχα γίνεται για να περάσει και γρηγορότερα ο καιρός.

----------


## Efi25

πιστευω οτι πρεπει να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο να του μιλησεις για ο,τι αισθανεσαι. Επειδη εισαι γκει αναποφευκτα καποια στιγμη θα αισθανθεις δυστυχως μοναξια, αν περιτριγυριζεσαι απο στρειτ και μη ανεκτικα ατομα.Πολυ λογικο το βρισκω να εχεις αρχισει να αισθανεσαι οπως αισθανεσαι μιας και καταλαβαινω οτι ουτε να μιλησεις γ τις προτιμησεις σου σε ατομα του περιγυρου σου μπορεις ουτε προφανως βρισκεις ενδιαφερον σ αυτους ως παρεα ανεξαρτητα απο τη συζητηση περι προσανατολισμου. Νομιζω δλδ οτι οι συνθηκες ευνοουν παρα πολυ αυτο που νιωθεις. Για να ξεκολλησεις ομως μονο με ειδικο μπορεις, γιατι αυτος θα κανει τομη και θα σ προτεινει καποια λυση. Μην το αμελεις!

----------

